# Cigar help



## Woodster Will (Aug 28, 2017)

Would this be a suitable kit to make a realistic cigar pen?

Chrome Jr. Gentlemen's II Rollerball Pen Kits (Non-Postable) - Pen Kits Direct UK

Kit Instructions here:

http://penkitsdirect.co.uk/index.php?controller=attachment&id_attachment=11


----------



## Wood Butcher (Aug 28, 2017)

From my point of view I don't think the postable - nonpostable detail will matter since the "pen" will be screwed together as though it is one piece and can't be posted anyway. Not sure that makes sense but if you have a finished normal pen using the same framework, examining it should tell you what you need to know.
WB


----------



## MDWine (Aug 29, 2017)

I ordered the same kits that were in the newest tutorial file (Library) [Vertex Rollerball].  

I figure the first several will be a learning experience, and if i get a keeper it will be a bonus.  After that, I might try to customize or improve my pen, but keeping with the basics to begin seems sane.  (prolly as sane as I'll ever get!)

I'm still collecting wood, and need to get some bands to make it complete.  I'm also considering some nice wood to make the "ash tray" to make the set complete.

I'm looking forward to seeing what you come up with, too.


----------



## Woodster Will (Aug 29, 2017)

I don't think the postable/non postable is of any consequence, just wondered if the kit in general would be suitable? I've ordered one now anyway as the kit looks pretty good.


----------



## Woodster Will (Aug 29, 2017)

MDWine said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing what you come up with, too.



It will be interesting. I've ordered some pen blanks as well but I think they're going to be a bit small. I'm on the lookout for "tobacco" coloured wood. :tongue: Ideally I think I need 1" x 6" blanks but most seem smaller than this.

The other challenge is I've never seen any grey wood like buckeye burl over her for the "Ash". I'm wondering if I can dye a pale wood like Sycamore with some grey dye. I already have some black spirit dye and we can get white dye over here.


----------

